# OMG Jellies



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

They're taking over!

http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2013/sep/26/jellyfish-theyre-taking-over/


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Jellyfish... Probably the only creature I am both scared of yet want to keep in an aquarium. If that's even possible or humane.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's "humane" in a circular tank with appropriate care and food. Obviously marine water. Bc they don't have the same nervous systems we do they're not aware of boredoms or stress like higher organisms are susceptible to. 
There are blooms of jellyfish happening everywhere now. Here in Newfoundland in the bays where fresh meets salt water there are literally millions of jellyfish now, comes and goes. 
They're thinking it's caused by the pollution and disruption in ecosystem due to over fishing. (ps, I didn't read the full article) I think they're neat.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Jellyfish... Probably the only creature I am both scared of yet want to keep in an aquarium. If that's even possible or humane.


Check amazon, they sell a starter kit for $400. Thought about getting it because even the best aquarium I know, in Pa, doesn't sell them or the right tank and supplies.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea... I actually did a bit of research... I'll let you all know when I win the lottery hahah. 

I still think they would be an amazing pet.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Ugh - my biggest fear. I'm terrified of jellies. D:


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

ATM (_Tanked_) built t least one jelly tank on their show. 

Horror, in this case, is a matter of scale. And Lion fish are overrunning the Caribbean. Pet fish release. Pretty soon, nothing but Lions and Jellies down there.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Believe it or not Hallyx lion fish are delicacy in the caribbean, they fetch quite a price.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

All I got out of the article is that a box jellyfish is evil


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

thekinetic said:


> ....lion fish are delicacy in the caribbean, they fetch quite a price.


Yeah they taught people that so they'd go out an fish the heck out of 'em.

The most pitiful part of the Lion infestation is that it was caused by a stupid fishkeeper.

Shaina, all jellies are evil if their populations get out of control. That goes for any species....including H. sapiens sapiens


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Box jellies can see. D: They want to kill us all


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes the balance of the oceans creatures is out of whack and things like jellies and lionfish taking over. Jellies are destroying many populations around the world and will be a major crisis soon.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea, humans have messed pretty much everything up. A lot of it is reversible though, if people would care more about the future of the only life sustaining planet currently known and less about getting rich and/or reelected... Anyways... 

Did you guys know that coral reefs are projected to be extinct by the end of the century due to ocean acidification?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Interesting article. Jellyfish are the main reason I won't swim in the ocean, terrified of them. No matter how pretty they are, no way would I keep one in an aquarium as a pet. Gives me the creeps just thinking about it.

They are aliens and will take over the world.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Takin' on the Jellies. Duuuude!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

And the way we're treating those poor turtles. <sigh> There goes another ally.


----------

